# TIVO OS



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Tivo OS is still available to download to format a drive?

Knowledge: Questions about Linux: TiVo Operating System: FAQ (346)

Maybe 6-8 years ago I did hard drive upgrade on both my Tivo Premieres and was able to format the newly upgraded drives with a Tivo format file which I found online. 
Does anyone know if the Tivo software is out there somewhere So I can upgrade my Edge drive?

I have also considered trying to Clone my present Tivo drive to a new drive using Acronis software

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It doesn't work that way.
If the contents were not important, units from the Roamio and up will format drives without any help, feel free to poke around the forum, there are plenty of discussions on this topic in many of the sub-forums.


----------

